# Keyword plug-in that.....



## bohdanz (May 25, 2014)

When Lightroom updated itself to the latest version, I lost several plug-ins, as in they disappeared from my hard drive and don't show up in the app.

One I found (and it's not from Jeffrey Friedl) allowed me to do add several keywords at one time, each in a different field, all in one window that opened up.  For the life of me, can't remember who authored this and where to find it again. 

Any suggestions?
Thanks

Bohdan


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 25, 2014)

Hi Bohdan,

You might be referring to John R. Ellis's Any Tag plug-in.

-louie


----------



## bohdanz (May 27, 2014)

Louie,
Thank you.  You're absolutely correct.  I love that plug-in.
Bohdan



LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Bohdan,
> 
> You might be referring to John R. Ellis's Any Tag plug-in.
> 
> -louie


----------



## LouieSherwin (May 27, 2014)

Yes it is fantastic, It makes keywording so much easier especially the built-in search as you type. 

-louie


----------



## chris02 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just installed anytag and it works well. Installed Autohotkey as well to enable keyboard shortcut for tag and find.


----------

